# What makes Linux OS so good?



## Seliph (Jun 11, 2017)

I'm not saying it is good because in truth I've never tried it. I've been using Windows ever since Windows XP and still use it to this day. I've never switched to Linux or MacOS. I have heard from people that Linux is better than both OSes but I'm not sure why, it looks a bit like a hybrid of the two with the functionality of Windows and the aesthetics of MacOS. Is there any reason I'd want to switch to Linux or is it just a niche for programmers and people who really care about computer specs (or something)?


----------



## Deleted User (Jun 11, 2017)

Easy to program.
Learn terminal in just 3 days.
Customizable [Every part is changeable, and so far i saw very gorgeous desktops]
And blah blah, open source etc. etc.

Both OSes are good, Windows and Linux are good Dual-boot combo.
But MacOSX is just... eh... not my cup of tea. It's a wanky system restricted only for Apple shit.


----------



## Seliph (Jun 11, 2017)

Felek666 said:


> Easy to program.
> Learn terminal in just 3 days.
> Customizable [Every part is changeable, and so far i saw very gorgeous desktops]
> And blah blah, open source etc. etc.
> ...


Alright, that's generally what I gathered. Thanks!


----------



## BullyWiiPlaza (Jun 11, 2017)

The only good thing is open source and customizability.

However, it's just a niche product hence practically nobody but nerds using it but people on this site praise it as the best thing ever to stare at 5 terminals and error logs at once with cryptic output when you try to do any kind of work on the system with buggy open source  terminal-only software because nobody is getting paid to do any fixing or aesthetics since "it's not needed" when you can just work with the terminal, find the bugs yourself and re-compile in case you ran into problems or don't like something. Sadly, nobody has the time to do this if you're trying to do some "real" work instead of ripping your hair out.


----------



## Ryccardo (Jun 11, 2017)

The biggest appeal to me is exactly the ability to mix and match almost everything -- you're not forced to install, let's say, a specific calculator app or paint program*, despite unfortunately efforts to reduce freedom of choice (proprietary drivers, outright unavailable drivers, and systemd) 

* I actually don't know any Paint-class equivalent for non-windows systems, only Gimp which is rather more featured


----------



## Deleted User (Jun 11, 2017)

BullyWiiPlaza said:


> The only good thing is open source and customizability.
> 
> However, it's just a niche product hence practically nobody but nerds using it but people on this site praise it as the best thing ever to stare at 5 terminals and error logs at once with cryptic output when you try to do any kind of work on the system with buggy open source  terminal-only software because nobody is getting paid to do any fixing or aesthetics since "it's not needed" when you can just work with the terminal, find the bugs yourself and re-compile in case you ran into problems or don't like something. Sadly, nobody has the time to do this if you're trying to do some "real" work instead of ripping your hair out.


Gotta love "Invalid directory" errors when directory is right on Linux 
But if people want to make their lives harder or just want to screw around with something once in a while, then I guess it's their decision...


----------



## GerbilSoft (Jun 11, 2017)

Ryccardo said:


> * I actually don't know any Paint-class equivalent for non-windows systems, only Gimp which is rather more featured


KolourPaint


BullyWiiPlaza said:


> The only good thing is open source and customizability.
> 
> However, it's just a niche product hence practically nobody but nerds using it but people on this site praise it as the best thing ever to stare at 5 terminals and error logs at once with cryptic output when you try to do any kind of work on the system with buggy open source  terminal-only software because nobody is getting paid to do any fixing or aesthetics since "it's not needed" when you can just work with the terminal, find the bugs yourself and re-compile in case you ran into problems or don't like something. Sadly, nobody has the time to do this if you're trying to do some "real" work instead of ripping your hair out.


I use Linux for "real work" and it works much better for me than any Windows system has.

As a sidenote, my ROM Properties Page plugin has significantly more Windows-specific code than Linux-specific. Mind explaining why I have to write so much more code to get the same functionality on Windows, and/or how to "improve" this?


----------



## grossaffe (Jun 11, 2017)

BullyWiiPlaza said:


> The only good thing is open source and customizability.
> 
> However, it's just a niche product hence practically nobody but nerds using it but people on this site praise it as the best thing ever to stare at 5 terminals and error logs at once with cryptic output when you try to do any kind of work on the system with buggy open source  terminal-only software because nobody is getting paid to do any fixing or aesthetics since "it's not needed" when you can just work with the terminal, find the bugs yourself and re-compile in case you ran into problems or don't like something. Sadly, nobody has the time to do this if you're trying to do some "real" work instead of ripping your hair out.


You don't appear to know anything about Linux beyond the axe you apparently have to grind.


----------



## BullyWiiPlaza (Jun 12, 2017)

grossaffe said:


> You don't appear to know anything about Linux beyond the axe you apparently have to grind.


I clearly do but you know nothing, I use it for University work a lot and sometimes other things. You're some random troll. It's called experience and facts that even other people I know share. It sucks for users period.


GerbilSoft said:


> I use Linux for "real work" and it works much better for me than any Windows system has.
> 
> As a sidenote, my ROM Properties Page plugin has significantly more Windows-specific code than Linux-specific. Mind explaining why I have to write so much more code to get the same functionality on Windows, and/or how to "improve" this?


Real work such as using GDB to debug some broken open source turd or the amazing Libreoffice/non-existent video editing/engineering/whatever software? You obviously didn't listen, it's bad for users, not programmers. The only programmer's thing that is definitely better is C programming but it's a pretty outdated language. What do you not understand in it being the niche product nobody uses because it's just unproductive for 99% of all users?

Discussion over, thanks. No need to start another war. Don't argue against facts.


----------



## grossaffe (Jun 12, 2017)

BullyWiiPlaza said:


> I clearly do but you know nothing, I use it for University work a lot and sometimes other things. You're some random troll. It's called experience and facts that even other people I know share. It sucks for users period.
> 
> Real work such as using GDB to debug some broken open source turd or the amazing Libreoffice/non-existent video editing/engineering/whatever software? You obviously didn't listen, it's bad for users, not programmers. The only programmer's thing that is definitely better is C programming but it's a pretty outdated language. What do you not understand in it being the niche product nobody uses because it's just unproductive for 99% of all users?
> 
> Discussion over, thanks. No need to start another war. Don't argue against facts.


You've not presented a single fact beyond "I use it for University work a lot and sometimes other things".  Can't argue against non-existent facts.


----------



## TVL (Jun 12, 2017)

It's the best... for servers. As for the desktop, just stick with Windows 10, you'd be dual booting it anyways.


----------



## Piluvr (Jun 12, 2017)

can you both shut up and stop derailing the thread? take it to the PMs if you want to insult eachother. I prefer Linux due to the lightweight uses for old hardware, improving usability on old netbooks, desktops, etc.


----------



## grossaffe (Jun 12, 2017)

TVL said:


> It's the best... for servers. As for the desktop, just stick with Windows 10, you'd be dual booting it anyways.


While I am technically dual-booting on my computer, I've done basically nothing in Windows on this one since I got it a few years ago (when were we still on Haswell?)
Only thing I've really done was test Star Citizen a couple times while waiting the Linux support.  Otherwise, I've been quite happy not having to deal with the shit Windows always puts me through.


----------



## BullyWiiPlaza (Jun 12, 2017)

grossaffe said:


> You've not presented a single fact beyond "I use it for University work a lot and sometimes other things".  Can't argue against non-existent facts.


Oh my God. So you can't read that even though you quoted it? Oh well then don't post at all but here's another one for you:
Even GDB had a bug in various distros after 30 years of development by failing to write a file (specifically the --write switch).


----------



## grossaffe (Jun 12, 2017)

BullyWiiPlaza said:


> Oh my God. So you can't read that? Oh well then don't post at all.


I can read it perfectly, which is how I was able to discern the complete lack of facts presented therein.


----------



## BullyWiiPlaza (Jun 12, 2017)

grossaffe said:


> I can read it perfectly, which is how I was able to discern the complete lack of facts presented therein.


Lol? If you can't even see arguments in all the text you quoted you're hopeless but let me try one last time and concretise for you special kind of ignorant person:

C programs have cryptic output when they fail so it's hard to know what went wrong and almost all Linux software is written in C (this is a fact)
You need a terminal to do almost anything on the system (again, a fact because you always need to run commands and remember them which sucks and terminals fill up all the screen quickly)
Open source developers suck because if they weren't they would be getting paid to write code hence most software sucks/produces too many errors (common sense and experience. See below for actual examples)
Fixing buggy open source programs sucks because GDB is hard to use and it's in assembly language hence tedious to work with and unnecessary if all programs are well-made in the first place
There is no good office software (Libreoffice can't compete with Microsoft Office which is a fact because it's just weak and buggy in working with Office files)
There is no good video editing software (Sony Vegas Pro, FInal Cut Pro are Windows and Mac programs but oops, Linux got none in that league. This is a fact)
Basic applications like GDB reintroduce bugs such as the --write switch causing a segmentation fault even though the application is in development for 30 years and nobody noticed (This is a fact because it happened to 3 people from the course)
There is no good game cheating software (we used GameConqueror and besides being extremely basic, it bugs when the application it hooked into is closed which again proves the poor Linux program quality). Even I alone can do better than all of Linux developers (with e.g. JGecko U)
Like someone else mentioned, bad file path errors when they're correct. This is true, it happened to me as well (in a similar way)
A studying college said Linux is awful for your main OS because it is for all of the mentioned reasons (and more)
Many more...
Now tell me you picked up on none of that or do you again see "no fact/argument" you troll? Hahaha

There, points proven. GG


----------



## sarkwalvein (Jun 12, 2017)

BullyWiiPlaza said:


> Lol? If you can't even see arguments in all the text you quoted you're hopeless but let me try one last time and concretise for you special kind of ignorant person:
> 
> C programs have cryptic output when they fail so it's hard to know what went wrong and almost all Linux software is written in C (this is a fact)
> You need a terminal to do almost anything on the system (again, a fact because you always need to run commands and remember them which sucks and terminals fill up all the screen quickly)
> ...


Kids... I shouldn't reply, it makes my head hurt.
I won't go into detail, no, it don't profit from that in any way.
I will only tell you that you are giving me Fremdscham.
Seriously, get out of the bottle, you don't get one point that makes sense, doesn't contradict itself, or doesn't show plenty ignorance.


----------



## BullyWiiPlaza (Jun 12, 2017)

sarkwalvein said:


> Kids... I shouldn't reply, it makes my head hurt.
> I won't go into detail, no, it don't profit from that in any way.
> I will only tell you that you are giving me Fremdscham.
> Seriously, get out of the bottle, you don't get one point that makes sense, doesn't contradict itself, or doesn't show plenty ignorance.


Yet you obviously have zero clue so you can't judge. Sad GBATemp community, nothing but trolls these days. Fremdscham for you 
"Everyone else is stupid" but no nothing to argue against it, just wow. Nearly the only good posts were made by me and @Felek666.


----------



## sarkwalvein (Jun 12, 2017)

BullyWiiPlaza said:


> Yet you obviously have no clue so you can't say a thing because you know it's right. Sad GBATemp community


Look, I don't want to deal with you, you are the one that is making a joke of yourself.
I only will tell you a couple of things.
Unix, specifically Linux, is used for research all around Germany.
The HPC pools run Linux, centres for big data analysis run Linux.
Most development is done in Linux.
Servers for most of the tools and services used and developed inside Siemens run on Linux.

That said, to your points:

Windows and OSX are programmed in C mostly, be it C++ or Objective C, that are extensions of C in the end. That said, software in Linux is written in C, C++, Java, .NET, Python, long etc. Don't be ignorant.
You don't need a terminal, but the same way someone who does real IT work on Windows or programming for real projects, you of course benefit of using a shell, be it PowerShell or a bash derivative.
Open source developers are paid, what the hell do you think is open source for the sake of god? Open source actually doesn't mean free software, but even in this case when some company develops something that is to be used loyalty free they have business models (e.g. support, consulting, etc.) to make money, don't be ignorant.
GDB is not the only way to debug, and actually the possibility to use pipes and run servers easily on any Unix based system, specially Linux, but including macOS, make it more suitable for development of software used by big companies across multiple servers.
I would personally use Microsoft Office over LibreOffice any day, and this is in my view a weakness of Linux (regarding office software). But this is not its main use, and also in the world of research where it is used widely publications are often created using LaTeX, it is the standard for publication in the scientific world.
I don't really edit video on Windows or OSX (I am a Mac user mostly, but I use Windows and Linux often for work), and even if I don't know very well about this field, I think you are right, Linux is behind regarding video edition.
Basic applications like GDB reintroduce bugs: this is wrong, I don't want to write further, I used already more energy on you than I was willing, expect short answers from now on.
There is no good game cheating software: this is not its forte, but I am fighting your ignorance regarding other field, Linux is widely used professionally for WORK and RESEARCH in everyday applications in the world.
I got tired...


----------



## GerbilSoft (Jun 12, 2017)

BullyWiiPlaza said:


> Real work such as using GDB to debug some broken open source turd or the amazing Libreoffice/non-existent video editing/engineering/whatever software? You obviously didn't listen, it's bad for users, not programmers. The only programmer's thing that is definitely better is C programming but it's a pretty outdated language. What do you not understand in it being the niche product nobody uses because it's just unproductive for 99% of all users?


Real work as in writing software that runs on machines that cost over $100,000.

What does C being "outdated" (which it isn't) have anything to do with Linux? C and C++ are both perfectly usable on Windows, and the bulk of the Windows operating system is written in C++. (with C and assembly for some low-level stuff)

Incidentally, since you claim all open-source software "sucks", care to tell me what's wrong with my ROM Properties Page shell extension? (Oh, and it runs on Windows too!)

EDIT: You've apparently published a tool called JGecko U. GitHub is normally supposed to be used for open-source projects, but you appear to have published only a JAR file. Also I like how you think Java of all languages is superior to C, especially since Java is known for having clunky GUIs and using tons of memory for seemingly no reason.


----------



## grossaffe (Jun 12, 2017)

I'm not even going to bother responding to him any further.  Without even getting into his atrocious list of supposed arguments (note: arguments and facts are not interchangeable), he's shown all the maturity of an middle-schooler incapable of having a reasonable discussion.  Just another name to add to the ol' ignore list.


----------



## jurassicplayer (Jun 14, 2017)

From what I have seen and read in this thread. One guy got frustrated with Linux and bailed, forever branding it with all the negativity in the world and inheriting the bad arguments from other people who similarly got frustrated and left, one guy didn't care about capitalization in directories, and anyone that tries to explain shit is called a troll.

GUD JOB GAIS. GETTIN THAT WORK DUN ._.

Alright, so let's try to set some simple things straight. If you haven't used a specific OS for a prolonged amount of time, there is no fucking reason to be commenting. 

If I used Microsoft word a lot and then tried Libreoffice writer, I'd probably be like "wtf is this, why is shit in strange places, why is shit labeled stupidly, etc." and if it were the reverse, "wtf is Microsoft doing, this ribbon takes up a HUGE FUCKING AMOUNT OF GODDAM SPACE, how does Microsoft even fail to get support on their own format correct, etc." Things tend to leave first impressions like "ah, so this is how word processing should be", but none of that actually fucking matters. It's whatever works better for you, as long as you aren't a moron and can keep your mind open.

Software is buggy. It's always buggy. Open-source software sometimes has it harder, sometimes it doesn't. Small group projects sometimes don't get a lot of debugging, others get a lot but don't have enough manpower to get that shit done in a timely manner. It's the same for any OS, any software. The only difference is that when you got a job developing software, it's job time, not hobby time. There's a big difference in how much time you can dump into a software when it's a job vs when it isn't. For the most part, open-source people give a shit about what they make, hence why they would even deal with it as a hobby. 

I don't have time to just type up a wall of text atm, so pretty much I'm going to forego talking about shit.

@Seliph: Linux OS is just another operating system. Certain things can be done easier with Linux, other things harder. The thing linux does allow you to do, is piece together your experience to the things you like best from what the open-source community has to offer. Whatever screenshot you see in Linux is not "the linux experience", it is "a linux experience". No one can tell you if Linux is for you or not. You just have to try it the same way you would try anything else (preferably on hardware rather than in a virtual machine, because it's never a fair comparison to judge between something on hardware and something in a box vying for the same hardware).


----------



## StackMasher (Jun 14, 2017)

I use it because it's stable + I'm used to it, especially development wise. I have no idea where I would even start compiling C source code on windows
Wine support is growing strong, I'm especially looking forward to when all the GTA V bugs get ironed out


----------



## Plstic (Jun 14, 2017)

Install it and find out. I would start with something like Linux mint since Ubuntu bundles in all the amazon bullshit. 
I personally run arch but that's because I like the customization and know what exactly I have installed on my system. Plus, the Arch User Repository(AUR) is really nice and you don't have to deal with all the PPA BS.


----------



## Joom (Jun 14, 2017)

Felek666 said:


> But MacOSX is just... eh... not my cup of tea. It's a wanky system restricted only for Apple shit.


I wish more people would do their research. OS X isn't as restrictive as people think it is, has BSD at its core, can do everything Linux can and then some (gotta love proprietary support along with POSIX compliance), is the only true UNIX used to this day, and can be ran on more than just Macs. 


BullyWiiPlaza said:


> The only good thing is open source and customizability.
> 
> However, it's just a niche product hence practically nobody but nerds using it but people on this site praise it as the best thing ever to stare at 5 terminals and error logs at once with cryptic output when you try to do any kind of work on the system with buggy open source  terminal-only software because nobody is getting paid to do any fixing or aesthetics since "it's not needed" when you can just work with the terminal, find the bugs yourself and re-compile in case you ran into problems or don't like something. Sadly, nobody has the time to do this if you're trying to do some "real" work instead of ripping your hair out.


I had no idea people still tried to fit square blocks into round holes. Does baby need to be wiped too? I guess Linux is super duper tough to figure out, huh? 

Anyway, people fail to realize that Linux should be mainly used for production. If you're a casual consumer then stick to Windows. Customization and aesthetics should not be the selling point at all.


----------



## Luglige (Jun 14, 2017)

Oh, linux is amazing because windows monitors, slows down, and over all sucks.

BTW THIS IS OPINION DON'T BEAT ME!



Joom said:


> I wish more people would do their research. OS X isn't as restrictive as people think it is, has BSD at its core, can do everything Linux can and then some (gotta love proprietary support along with POSIX compliance), is the only true UNIX used to this day, and can be ran on more than just Macs.
> 
> I had no idea people still tried to fit square blocks into round holes. Does baby need to be wiped too? I guess Linux is super duper tough to figure out, huh?
> 
> Anyway, people fail to realize that Linux should be mainly used for production. If you're a casual consumer then stick to Windows. Customization and aesthetics should not be the selling point at all.


_Cool it._


----------



## Vipera (Jun 14, 2017)

Nothing. Linux is garbage.


/thread


----------



## Luglige (Jun 14, 2017)

Vipera said:


> Nothing. Linux is garbage.
> 
> 
> /thread


proof?


----------



## Saiyan Lusitano (Jun 14, 2017)

Light-weight (subjective on the distro)
Easy to use (takes some getting used to)
A good way for someone to learn to program, I suppose.


I plan on switching to Android OS as my main OS but that won't be any time soon anyway.


----------



## Vipera (Jun 14, 2017)

Luglige said:


> proof?


- Linux is Open Source, meaning that anybody can exploit it. Also, if shit goes down, you have to wait for the people who treat it as a hobby to fix it, rather than MacOS and Windows that have two huge companies that will fix any critical bug ASAP. Even Google won't touch Android for the peasants that have 1-2 years old phones.
- WINE is a joke. When you find a program that isn't supported, rather than the community helping you, they will just tell you to use something else or fuck off.
- Speaking about the community, the Linux one is the worst. Tons of teenagers who think to be hackers and IT specialists just because they use a free OS that can be downloaded anywhere.
- On average, Linux users are less intelligent than the others, donate less money to charity and are much more violent, in real life and on the internet.
- The Wii U has more games than Linux

Need more?


----------



## Luglige (Jun 14, 2017)

Vipera said:


> - Linux is Open Source, meaning that anybody can exploit it. Also, if shit goes down, you have to wait for the people who treat it as a hobby to fix it, rather than MacOS and Windows that have two huge companies that will fix any critical bug ASAP. Even Google won't touch Android for the peasants that have 1-2 years old phones.
> - WINE is a joke. When you find a program that isn't supported, rather than the community helping you, they will just tell you to use something else or fuck off.
> - Speaking about the community, the Linux one is the worst. Tons of teenagers who think to be hackers and IT specialists just because they use a free OS that can be downloaded anywhere.
> - On average, Linux users are less intelligent than the others, donate less money to charity and are much more violent, in real life and on the internet.
> ...


1. Mhmm, there is many Linux flavors that have a full team who update it. Also Arch Linux. Also, open source is a blessing, it allows people like me to know that I'm in good hands, and that i'm not selling my privacy to a joke of a business like Microsoft
2. Arch Linux.
3. Fuck me not, but the windows support team is a fucking joke. Try a good OS, with a good community, like the arch linux area.
4. What? Give me some proof?
5. Steam.

6. Yes please.


----------



## sarkwalvein (Jun 14, 2017)

Since almost two centuries ago, experts tried their best to educate people in the fakeness of the concept that security can be achieved just by means of obscurity (a.k.a. closed architecture).
A long time has passed since then, but people... well, what can you expect, some still even believe the world is flat.


----------



## Deleted User (Jun 14, 2017)

@BullyWiiPlaza C? Outdated?

Give me proof.


----------



## Luglige (Jun 14, 2017)

blujay said:


> @BullyWiiPlaza C? Outdated?
> 
> Give me proof.


C is a wonderful programming language, one that Linux and Windows is built on.


----------



## Deleted User (Jun 14, 2017)

Luglige said:


> C is a wonderful programming language, one that Linux and Windows is built on.


C is the base of C++.

C was created to not limit the programmer. The programmer should know their limits, and be able to do what they want.

A lot of other languages take that leisure away.


----------



## GerbilSoft (Jun 14, 2017)

Vipera said:


> - Linux is Open Source, meaning that anybody can exploit it. Also, if shit goes down, you have to wait for the people who treat it as a hobby to fix it, rather than MacOS and Windows that have two huge companies that will fix any critical bug ASAP.


Windows being closed-source sure as hell didn't prevent WannaCry from happening.


Vipera said:


> - On average, Linux users are less intelligent than the others, donate less money to charity and are much more violent, in real life and on the internet.


Citation needed.

I still have yet to get an explanation from any so-called "Windows experts" as to why I need to write thousands of more lines of code for the Windows version of my rom-properties shell extension than for both the GTK+ and Qt/KDE versions. Perhaps you could show me some pointers on reducing code complexity?


----------



## Deleted User (Jun 14, 2017)

GerbilSoft said:


> Perhaps you could show me some *pointers* on reducing code complexity?


i laughed too hard when I saw this in a discussion about code.


----------



## GerbilSoft (Jun 14, 2017)

blujay said:


> i laughed too hard when I saw this in a discussion about code.


That was actually completely unintentional, believe it or not. :V


----------



## spotanjo3 (Jun 14, 2017)

Google says otherwise.. Some says it is legal and some says its illegal. Microsoft wants to banned it. Which linux is the best ? Blah blah. Too complicate and don't know which is true. Sighing.


----------



## Luglige (Jun 14, 2017)

BullyWiiPlaza said:


> The only good thing is open source and customizability.
> 
> However, it's just a niche product hence practically nobody but nerds using it but people on this site praise it as the best thing ever to stare at 5 terminals and error logs at once with cryptic output when you try to do any kind of work on the system with buggy open source  terminal-only software because nobody is getting paid to do any fixing or aesthetics since "it's not needed" when you can just work with the terminal, find the bugs yourself and re-compile in case you ran into problems or don't like something. Sadly, nobody has the time to do this if you're trying to do some "real" work instead of ripping your hair out.


Tbh here it's kinda easy to do that, can you not get what it's saying? If you have a problem bring it to the attention of the community. It isn't hard to change something and recompile it. If you have a problem with such a simple task, how is even windows easy for you?


----------



## GerbilSoft (Jun 14, 2017)

azoreseuropa said:


> Google says otherwise.. Some says it is legal and some says its illegal. Microsoft wants to banned it. Which linux is the best ? Blah blah. Too complicate and don't know which is true. Sighing.


Who claims Linux is "illegal", and for what reason?


----------



## Luglige (Jun 14, 2017)

Ik this thread would start an OS debate.



GerbilSoft said:


> Who claims Linux is "illegal", and for what reason?


This:
https://ubuntuforums.org/showthread.php?t=1351146

Ignorance is a strong drug.


----------



## sarkwalvein (Jun 15, 2017)

Luglige said:


> Ik this thread would start an OS debate.


Yes, this is stupid.
Instead of some rational conversation about pros and contras of an OS, fields of applications, etc.
We get a lot of fanboys that don't care to lose face and show their ignorance through very embarrassing claims.
You know, everything has its field of application where it works best, and you could work your points around that to try to sell your opinion. But instead, screaming nonsense like a hooligan, that sure doesn't help the OP get a better idea about what he wants to know, it is unhelpful and plain selfish/kiddish.


----------



## nedron92 (Jun 15, 2017)

*Nix based systems are better than Windows, that also includes OS X.
I have mosly a Windows AND linux on my devices, not just because I'm a software dev.

You can do daily-stuf on linux like on windows (except office-work...I prefer my MS-Office in many ways..) - but browsing, music, graphics editing (pinta.gimp,....), videos (vlc...) and some other nice ope-source-stuff xD
But I also have a linux-system as a resuce-system on each of my devices...don't now why, but mostly (rom time to time..) I have problems with windows after updates...or strange happend and I cant get into itwork"
No scandik helps etc pp....so boot to linux, save important stuff from  my C-Drive (you an easily mount NTFS on any linux-distro nowdays..) ad then try to repair ^^.

I do "real-work" on linux too, like I said.. daily-stuff but yeah programming too,  ofcourse - and it's easier to manage my vserver too (cause of implemented ssh and sshfs stuff. love it^^).
Also, if you need security. *nix-based systems are better, a lot better then windows, that's a fact xD -
I need windows, because I'm a gamer and love to play fluently  - and also for video-editing (sony vegas...oh my *** XD love this tool



Vipera said:


> - Linux is Open Source, meaning that anybody can exploit it. Also, if shit goes down, you have to wait for the people who treat it as a hobby to fix it, rather than MacOS and Windows that have two huge companies that will fix any critical bug ASAP. Even Google won't touch Android for the peasants that have 1-2 years old phones.
> - WINE is a joke. When you find a program that isn't supported, rather than the community helping you, they will just tell you to use something else or fuck off.
> - Speaking about the community, the Linux one is the worst. Tons of teenagers who think to be hackers and IT specialists just because they use a free OS that can be downloaded anywhere.
> - On average, Linux users are less intelligent than the others, donate less money to charity and are much more violent, in real life and on the internet.
> ...


1. wtf? - there is a whole Orga behind the linux-kernel itself. If you have newser versions of any linux-distro the kernel-updates will be really quick implemented on their side. And mainly all linuxidstro have a company behind it )like Canconcial -> Ubuntu, Redhat -> OpenSuse etc...) THERE ARE PEOPLE who did this as A JOB NOT as a HOBBY!
2. Wine, no words to say.. nowadays you can also play games with it (also newer ones) and for little applications (such as my HWL-SaveEditor, GUI version, which I really programed with Visua Studio on my Windows 7, has no problems to run with wine..without any bigger problems.. I take care, that the core-source is cross-plattform and e voliá...). So not a joke, but if you can avoid it, it will be better, take it as a nice-to-have-fallback.solution, NOT A JOKE
3. Not right! - there are mostly devlopers/engineers and other adults, that will help you..but yes there are such persons, but not the mai-part..
ALSO: 





Luglige said:


> 3. Fuck me not, but the windows support team is a fucking joke. Try a good OS, with a good community, like the arch linux area.



4. From that I was experienced in my life the linux-user (also on average..) are the friendliest and intelligent ones..such as two ex-student-colleques of mine. And also many many Work colleagues of mine...
5. steam

6. say more^^.


----------



## VinsCool (Jun 15, 2017)

The only thing I can add is, once your Linux flavour is properly set up (and honestly, it's not as difficult as it appears to be, terminal is super easy to use), it's very solid, functional, and stable.

I say that as a fellow Windows user, I do enjoy some Linux as well


----------



## Luglige (Jun 15, 2017)

sarkwalvein said:


> Yes, this is stupid.
> Instead of some rational conversation about pros and contras of an OS, fields of applications, etc.
> We get a lot of fanboys that don't care to lose face and show their ignorance through very embarrassing claims.
> You know, everything has its field of application where it works best, and you could work your points around that to try to sell your opinion. But instead, screaming nonsense like a hooligan, that sure doesn't help the OP get a better idea about what he wants to know, it is unhelpful and plain selfish/kiddish.


As a fanboy, and a windows and linux user i can testify that I like linux more. But for a synopsis on what makes linux so good, 


I just randomly saw this and picked it, I have never watched it, I just think the title is funny.


----------



## Flirkyn (Jun 15, 2017)

I'm more of a Windows user tbh. Not the biggest fan of Unix. But it's only my opinion.

Personnaly for basic everyday use and game I prefer by far Windows. But for coding or more complex thing Linux is better. I still code mostly with Windows, because I'm not always coding thing that use things like memory a lot, and the bash on windows 10 are pretty good.

But for coding thing that touch memory or serveur, Linux is by far better. But I'll stick with a virtual machine for that (Linux Mint with Cinnamon), and university computer (unfortunately they're on Ubuntu with Unity, and I HATE Unity).

But for which is better, it's more a matter of use and need. Ppl will have different opinion about that. I just have trouble with ppl bashing one or the other OS.


----------



## linuxares (Jun 15, 2017)

I use both. But for my desktop I use Windows since gaming is easier on it. But all my server(s) run Linux in one way or another.
I should deep dive in more to *BSD but it's harder to find solutions to it than Ubuntu or Arch.


----------



## Taleweaver (Jun 15, 2017)

While it's obviously dependent on distribution (I take mint, ubuntu or even solus as an example here), I'd say the Graphical User Interface is one of the better points.

Of course, as we all grew up on windows, we know instinctively how to find our way through the options. But if you really stop and look at how to do things (which is best done by using something else first), you can't help but notice that some things are pretty weird. Creating a user is done in this sort of menu. Sound options are reached in a completely different part. Hardware settings are yet somewhere else. Okay, things obviously need to be grouped, but on the linux distro's I've tried, they are grouped in a far more logical sense. Oh, and it's a minor gripe, but at least linux doesn't feel the need to stuff their damn logo in every freaking corner of the system.


I would obviously +1 the parts on stability, but to be honest I never used linux long enough to make that comparison valid (it's not like my windows PC crashes every 5 minutes  ).

The reason I stick with windows: laziness. My backup PC ran primarily linux at one point, but then there was this one program I wanted to use it and that ran poorly on wine (rocksmith). So...damn. 




Luglige said:


> _(on linux being illegal)_
> 
> This:
> https://ubuntuforums.org/showthread.php?t=1351146
> ...




Okay, I guess I shouldn't laugh: I'm a tech support guy myself, and the first job interview with what would end up being my job was with some friendly lady who had never heard of linux (and considering she did job interviews for IT profiles, I thought this was rather cynical: the chances of getting a job were more likely if you dressed and talked well rather than having technological knowledge ).


----------



## jurassicplayer (Jun 15, 2017)

Taleweaver said:


> the first job interview with what would end up being my job was with some friendly lady who had never heard of linux...


I'm honestly not really surprised. I mean more often than not, if you are trying to use linux, you don't normally go into a store or tech support store and are probably more likely to "figure it out yourself". Either that or just toss the whole OS aside and go back to Windows/Mac.


----------



## Hayleia (Jun 15, 2017)

Tried the three worlds (Windows, Linux, OSX (not macOS though, I'm late, I know)), here's what I think of them all.

Linux
Great if you're doing "everyday life" stuff like, well, browsing files, browsing the net, this kind of stuff. I mean, all three alternatives can do that, except that in Linux you get to choose your DE, your "everyday interface", so of course your "everyday tasks" will be better here than anywhere else.
Also the best for programming.

Windows
Great for stuff that requires drivers. Like games basically.
And if you like the interface, well it works as well as Linux for your everyday tasks.

OSX
Looks like a good idea gone wrong gone sexual. I mean, a Unix-like system to be on par with Linux for programming stuff, and proprietary code everywhere to ensure drivers actually work? Really, who can disagree with that except GNU nazis?
Well except that we're talking about Apple so of course they had to do bullshit in the name of differenciation. Still looking for a way to delete (I said "delete" not "move to bin" and not "delete this and potentially other stuff") a file in less than 4 keypresses (like we can do on Linux and Windows with shift+del,enter) when there isn't even an actual del key on my Macbook (the "delete" key is backspace, and fn+delete does del, but shift+fn+delete doesn't trigger the shift+del shortcut that everyone knows from Linux and Windows).
You can still feel that what they promised works though. You have TI Connect on Windows and OS X but not on Linux, You can play Melee on Dolphin on a Air 11 on battery for hours, you can program using vim and valgrind, ... but this "differenciation" bullshit wastes everything.
TL;DR
If you have a specific task, your choice is done. Windows for games, Macbook to play SSF2 on the go, Linux for programming or for low-end computers.
Other than this, meh, they're all annoying somewhere. No wonder why I have 5 computers with different OSes and why @Alkéryn has a gpu passthrough setup (I'd have questions about that for my next computer, sounds awesome )

also the best os is emacs


----------



## sarkwalvein (Jun 15, 2017)

Also I have to add that if you wish to deploy a solution Linux is quite good because of several reasons.
The two main ones:

Royalty free
It is available in multiple platforms, including embedded, with most of the toolchain and drivers, making porting code and cross developing a breeze
Now, imagine you create any type of system, e.g. a control or automation system. (specially home automation, but well also router software, car control software, etc.)
Developing it and deploying it in embedded systems using Linux is easy, allows for easy upgrade to future technologies, saves time, and saves on costs.


----------



## Deleted User (Jun 15, 2017)

Vipera said:


> Even Google won't touch Android for the peasants that have 1-2 years old phones.


It's x phone company fault for not pushing out updates for their products. 
Google only updates their 'Nexus" or "Pixel" brand phones, other companies have to either beg to google or release patches and other stuff like 'LG'

--------------------- MERGED ---------------------------



Luglige said:


> 5. Steam.


Yeah, 300 games which out of those 300, only 50 are playable on Linux. Nice try, mate.


----------



## 0x40 (Jun 15, 2017)

Felek666 said:


> Yeah, 300 games which out of those 300, only 50 are playable on Linux. Nice try, mate.


Yeah, no. I just checked my Steam library and out of the 164 games I own, 119 are Linux compatible. Nice try, troll.


----------



## Deleted User (Jun 15, 2017)

0x40 said:


> Yeah, no. I just checked my Steam library and out of the 164 games I own, 119 are Linux compatible. Nice try, troll.


The point is, if you're too dumb to realize, most games people use to play on Windows, aren't available on your shitty open-source operating system. Like I only have 49 games out of 167 games in my library and all of them are either shovelware or crapware and only some good ones are playable on "wonux".

Most of games I play, aren't even available on Linux. Like some F2P games.


----------



## shadoom (Jun 15, 2017)

Windows Mac OS = desktop
Linux = server
/thread


No need for all those tldr hate filled comments


----------



## TVL (Jun 15, 2017)

Hayleia said:


> Also the best for programming.


Please explain, what makes Linux better for coding?


----------



## XDel (Jun 15, 2017)

Pros:
Complete control
Stable
Customize 
User Friendly
Secure
Free

Cons:
It's not Amiga OS, MorphOS, or BeOS/Haiku OS.


----------



## sarkwalvein (Jun 15, 2017)

TVL said:


> Please explain, what makes Linux better for coding?


Many reasons, but I will highlight one below.



sarkwalvein said:


> Also I have to add that if you wish to deploy a solution Linux is quite good because of several reasons.
> The two main ones:
> 
> Royalty free
> ...


----------



## barronwaffles (Jun 15, 2017)

Nothing - it's just as capable of being an unusable hunk of shit as any other OS provided the user a drooling retard.

Outside of that :

Getting a build environment running tends to be much easier than Windows

The out-of-box support for legacy hardware is fantastic

The Intel video drivers/modules are much, much better than the Windows counterpart

The game library is quite good and seems to be improving


----------



## Hayleia (Jun 15, 2017)

TVL said:


> Please explain, what makes Linux better for coding?


If you're working on a "big" project, it's not necessarily better. On Linux and Windows and emacs, you have good IDEs that take care of everything for you and provide everything you never wanted and stuff.
But several times already I wanted to do a very small thing just for 5 minutes, and it's awesome to have vim and valgrind available in a terminal so it actually lasts 5 minutes to start editing a file, finish editing, compile, test and hunt and fix memory leaks and finish the small project.


----------



## jurassicplayer (Jun 15, 2017)

TVL said:


> Please explain, what makes Linux better for coding?


Iunno if it's "better" for coding or not, but it certainly is a shit ton easier to make a working environment than in Windows a fair amount of the time. Normally if I want to try and code something or compile something it's more of just install needed reqs and build. I don't have to think about paths or wait an abysmally long time to install Visual Studio to have it sit there taking up GBs worth of space when I just want to compile a small program I find online. 

Just in general, it feels more convenient to do most of that sort of thing on linux. I don't have any sort of specifics, it's just how it ended up being for me.


----------



## TVL (Jun 15, 2017)

sarkwalvein said:


> Many reasons, but I will highlight one below.



Embedded systems, so it's the best for a very tiny percentage of programmers then..?



Hayleia said:


> If you're working on a "big" project, it's not necessarily better. On Linux and Windows and emacs, you have good IDEs that take care of everything for you and provide everything you never wanted and stuff.
> But several times already I wanted to do a very small thing just for 5 minutes, and it's awesome to have vim and valgrind available in a terminal so it actually lasts 5 minutes to start editing a file, finish editing, compile, test and hunt and fix memory leaks and finish the small project.



I'm pretty sure those are available on Windows too.



jurassicplayer said:


> Iunno if it's "better" for coding or not, but it certainly is a shit ton easier to make a working environment than in Windows a fair amount of the time. Normally if I want to try and code something or compile something it's more of just install needed reqs and build. I don't have to think about paths or wait an abysmally long time to install Visual Studio to have it sit there taking up GBs worth of space when I just want to compile a small program I find online.
> 
> Just in general, it feels more convenient to do most of that sort of thing on linux. I don't have any sort of specifics, it's just how it ended up being for me.



You're only doing those things once though. But I get if you prefer it in Linux.


----------



## sarkwalvein (Jun 15, 2017)

TVL said:


> Embedded systems, so it's the best for a very tiny percentage of programmers then..?


I think it is *best for programmers*, yes, but not for a very tiny percentage.
It goes very well with embedded systems, but also with servers, and I think if you work in a big software project for a company you will have a setup where a lot of data keeping, computing, and providing actual services is done in Linux based machines, while the client side of your software is done in multiple platforms (mostly Windows) because people are more used to them.
It is used plenty as I've stated before in the server side of big systems, be it for providing an actual service, for databases, for providing calculation capabilities, etc. Imagine the big real program is running in the servers (often Linux), while the client part (often Windows based) the user uses is just a big graphical interface with whistles that interacts with it.


----------



## Hayleia (Jun 15, 2017)

TVL said:


> I'm pretty sure those are available on Windows too.


You didn't try to google "valgrind windows" then.


----------



## TVL (Jun 15, 2017)

sarkwalvein said:


> I think it is *best for programmers*, yes, but not for a very tiny percentage.
> It goes very well with embedded systems, but also with servers, and I think if you work in a big software project for a company you will have a setup where a lot of data keeping, computing, and providing actual services is done in Linux based machines, while the client side of your software is done in multiple platforms (mostly Windows) because people are more used to them.
> It is used plenty as I've stated before in the server side of big systems, be it for providing an actual service, for databases, for providing calculation capabilities, etc. Imagine the big real program is running in the servers (often Linux), while the client part (often Windows based) the user uses is just a big graphical interface with whistles that interacts with it.



Ok, now we are up to "best for some programmers".  And it's probably not worse, unless perhaps if you're coding C# or VB?



Hayleia said:


> You didn't try to google "valgrind windows" then.



I did not. But googling that lead me to Windows alternatives of the whole tool suit (not having used any of them I can't say they are as good though). I still think you can do those things and have compiled code running in 5 min on any OS.


----------



## Jayro (Jun 15, 2017)

BullyWiiPlaza said:


> The only good thing is open source and customizability.
> 
> However, it's just a niche product hence practically nobody but nerds using it but people on this site praise it as the best thing ever to stare at 5 terminals and error logs at once with cryptic output when you try to do any kind of work on the system with buggy open source  terminal-only software because nobody is getting paid to do any fixing or aesthetics since "it's not needed" when you can just work with the terminal, find the bugs yourself and re-compile in case you ran into problems or don't like something. Sadly, nobody has the time to do this if you're trying to do some "real" work instead of ripping your hair out.


If I could program GUIs for the terminal-only apps that don't have them, I would. Nothing bugs me more than an app with no GUI.


----------



## nIxx (Jun 15, 2017)

You can build your Linux yourself with the stuff you really want/need. 
As anything it does have advantages and disadvantages.
But lets be honest here if there wasnt a Desktop enviroment where you can just click anything (like in Windows) many people wouldnt even use it


----------



## sarkwalvein (Jun 15, 2017)

TVL said:


> Ok, now we are up to "best for some programmers".  And it's probably not worse, *unless perhaps if you're coding C# or VB?*


Well, not sure about that.
Though you can perfectly program and develop C# and VB on Linux, even with official Microsoft support through Mono/Xamarin and Visual Studio Code, I don't normally develop in C#.
The biggest part of my daily work is done in C++, with some Python and Java here and there, that is what I end up dealing with at work anyway.
I can't tell much more about other usages of computers, I mostly use them for work (Windows, Linux) or at home for daily activities, browsing internet, movies, music, and more programming (macOS in this case). I don't play games in computers (except some indies) and I don't use them for much else lately because I am a bit tired of them (burnout) to be honest, it wasn't like that when I was younger.
I can completely understand though, if you wanted to use your computer for gaming Windows is a much better option than any of the other OSes.

To be completely honest, nonetheless, regarding the "programming" use case I find Unix based environments (Linux and macOS) way more comfortable for programming, version control, management of projects, etc. That is from my experience.

PS: And regarding the "now we are up to...", take a look at my position and my previous posts on this thread, I've stated every OS has pros and contras and a field of application where they work better, I think you should go with one according the field of application you are up to, and I think this should be in any case discussed rationally. I hate the fanboyism displayed by some users before in this thread, because they can't be objective and talk about things without resorting to emotion and hooligan-like screaming.


----------



## JerwuQu (Jun 15, 2017)

*Windows*: If you need to run games or software created by companies that mostly focus on Windows. Blizzard games, Sony Vegas and FL Studio are some examples. It just works without hassle for most tasks.

*Linux*: If you want your PC to actually be a personal computer. You can change pretty much anything to your own liking. Has a pretty steep learning-curve for beginners so not at all recommended for casual users. Things don't always work like they should and require some tinkering before optimal, but some see this as enjoyable.

*OS X*: Maybe you have an iPhone or something? I don't know. The simplest but also the most restrictive out of the three. Seems like it's mostly used by people stuck in the Apple ecosystem. People that use it seem to like it, people that don't use it seem to hate it.


None of them are perfect. I myself use both Windows 10 on my Desktop and Debian Sid on my laptop and I like both of them for their own uses, I even have VMs set up for each of them (Linux VM on Windows and Windows VM on Linux) for tasks that are easier in the other OS.

If you're a Windows user interested in Linux, try it on a laptop or in a virtual machine. Switching from Windows on your main computer is probably not worth it if you use any Windows-exclusive applications.

These debates are like arguing which flavor of ice cream is the best, it's very personal. Just try to have an open mind and decide what's best for you.


----------



## Luglige (Jun 15, 2017)

Felek666 said:


> The point is, if you're too dumb to realize, most games people use to play on Windows, aren't available on your shitty open-source operating system. Like I only have 49 games out of 167 games in my library and all of them are either shovelware or crapware and only some good ones are playable on "wonux".
> 
> Most of games I play, aren't even available on Linux. Like some F2P games.


idk why people think that open source is a bad thing. Get a better point.


Taleweaver said:


> Okay, I guess I shouldn't laugh: I'm a tech support guy myself, and the first job interview with what would end up being my job was with some friendly lady who had never heard of linux (and considering she did job interviews for IT profiles, I thought this was rather cynical: the chances of getting a job were more likely if you dressed and talked well rather than having technological knowledge ).


Yeah, I'm too young to get a job in a tech support, but I guess thats why tech support is so bad.


----------



## sarkwalvein (Jun 15, 2017)

Luglige said:


> idk why people think that open source is a bad thing. Get a better point.


I suppose Unreal Engine 4 must be a piece of shit and nobody would use it for developing any serious game. It is open source after all.


----------



## Elizabethx90 (Jun 15, 2017)

Linux is not an OS, but a kernel. An OS is comprised of different software which make for a usable environment.

On-topic, I primarily use linux. The only thing I don't do is play League of Legends and Dark Souls, and that's the only use for Windows that I have. I do audio/video/image editing on linux. I do coding on linux. I can watch movies, play a ton of games that I enjoy, such as Dota, Binding of Isaac, Payday 2, Civ series, Saint's Row, Borderlands, etc. In my opinion, the best part about linux is the ability to choose and modify my desktop environment however I please instead of being stuck with something such as Explorer/DWM on Windows.


----------



## Luglige (Jun 15, 2017)

sarkwalvein said:


> I suppose Unreal Engine 4 must be a piece of shit and nobody would use it for developing any serious game. It is open source after all.


idk if that is sarcasm lol.


----------



## Pacheko17 (Jun 15, 2017)

BullyWiiPlaza said:


> The only good thing is open source and customizability.
> 
> However, it's just a niche product hence practically nobody but nerds using it but people on this site praise it as the best thing ever to stare at 5 terminals and error logs at once with cryptic output when you try to do any kind of work on the system with buggy open source  terminal-only software because nobody is getting paid to do any fixing or aesthetics since "it's not needed" when you can just work with the terminal, find the bugs yourself and re-compile in case you ran into problems or don't like something. Sadly, nobody has the time to do this if you're trying to do some "real" work instead of ripping your hair out.



Pretty sure my dad isn't a nerd.
We've been using Linux for a long long time, never had to stare at terminals and error logs.
Well, I stare at terminals but that's because I want to, you don't have to at all.
Keep being ignorant all you want.

Linux isn't perfect, it isn't the best thing in the world, but in my opinion it's better than all the other options, you can do so much with it, you can make it perfect for you. 
Windows and especially Mac give you no freedom at all.


----------



## tech3475 (Jun 15, 2017)

For me, it's best feature is that it's free and available in versions that offer a good ootb experience.

After that, it gets mixed.

Linux can be good for more 'advanced' stuff but it can also be a PITA.

When I needed to run some sample code, it failed on Mint but ran fine in Cent OS.


----------



## AmandaRose (Jun 15, 2017)

This whole  thread has descended into being a farce it's like being back in school in the early 90s

oh nintendo are better than Sega
No they are not Sega has loads of Arcade games

Arcade games are shit where are all the great rpg games like Final Fantasy

Fuck final Fantasy we have Phantasy Star which is much better

Yep but we have mode 7

But we have Mega CD (Sega CD for our American friends lol)

But we have mario

But we have Sonic

My dick is bigger than yours

Well your mum wasn't complaining about my dick last night.

Fucking playground bullshit dosen't exist on this site nobody is right or wrong in what is the best operating system its all down to personal choice. Whatever one best suits your need is the best one for you they all have their benefits and cons.

Now can you all stop acting like 10 year old kids please.


----------



## Luglige (Jun 15, 2017)

Marko76 said:


> This whole  thread has descended into being a farce it's like being back in school in the early 90s
> 
> oh nintendo are better than Sega
> No they are not Sega has loads of Arcade games
> ...


PREACH!!!


----------



## Elizabethx90 (Jun 15, 2017)

Marko76 said:


> -Snipped-


While I agree that this post is mainly a shitfest, the OP did ask a legitimate question, and there are posts that are on-topic, such as my previous one.


----------



## Luglige (Jun 15, 2017)

Elizabethx90 said:


> While I agree that this post is mainly a shitfest, the OP did ask a legitimate question, and there are posts that are on-topic, such as my previous one.


I try my best, but the ignorance on the topic is too strong, I hope my video did help OP.


----------



## Pacheko17 (Jun 15, 2017)

Felek666 said:


> The point is, if you're too dumb to realize, most games people use to play on Windows, aren't available on your shitty open-source operating system. Like I only have 49 games out of 167 games in my library and all of them are either shovelware or crapware and only some good ones are playable on "wonux".
> 
> Most of games I play, aren't even available on Linux. Like some F2P games.



You're spewing shit, my god.
It's not Linux's fault that there aren't as many games, it's the developer's fault.
They are the ones who fail to realize that Linux is better for Windows at gaming. All native games that I run on Linux, run way better on it than on Windows. 
Out of my 251 games, over 150 are playable on Linux, and that's already a shit ton. 

And if you already use Linux as your main OS, why should it fucking matter? Just get games that are available on it, if they aren't but you still really wanna play, then WINE that shit.


----------



## AmandaRose (Jun 15, 2017)

Elizabethx90 said:


> While I agree that this post is mainly a shitfest, the OP did ask a legitimate question, and there are posts that are on-topic, such as my previous one.


Agreed but there is far to much bullshit playground posts and that is what always happens in threads like this


----------



## GerbilSoft (Jun 15, 2017)

The funny part is, in my experience the whining starts whenever I mention to someone else that I use Linux, and they immediately start harassing me in an attempt to "convert" me to Windows. Whereas on the other hand, if someone tells me they're using Windows, I don't act like they've committed sacrilege.

On that note; There is not a single thing anyone here could tell me to get me to "switch" to Windows as my primary OS. Not one.


----------



## Shadowfied (Jun 15, 2017)

BullyWiiPlaza said:


> The only good thing is open source and customizability.
> 
> However, it's just a niche product hence practically nobody but nerds using it but people on this site praise it as the best thing ever to stare at 5 terminals and error logs at once with cryptic output when you try to do any kind of work on the system with buggy open source  terminal-only software because nobody is getting paid to do any fixing or aesthetics since "it's not needed" when you can just work with the terminal, find the bugs yourself and re-compile in case you ran into problems or don't like something. Sadly, nobody has the time to do this if you're trying to do some "real" work instead of ripping your hair out.


I dont think I've ever seen anyone just puke out more blatant lies in my life to be honest.

...maybe Hillary Clinton.

I use Linux for work - at work - every single day and it's an absolute JOY how smooth and well it works. Meanwhile, my desktop PC at work is bugging me every day to restart to install fucking updates which I don't have time for, nor do I have an option to say no, whereas a Linux system will never have to be rebooted.

I'd never argue that Linux is perfect, it has some huge fucking issues, but don't just fucking spew random bullshit, seriously.

Your part about aesthetics, what does that even mean? Implying M$...."fixes" aesthetics? This is my desktop and I can use that just to the extent I can in Windows. When issues arise that are not capable of being fixed in a UI (e.g executing a sfc on Windows in comparison) I'll take it to terminal, or because I prefer to use the terminal cause I can do it faster than any GUI will ever let me.


----------



## Deleted User (Jun 15, 2017)

Marko76 said:


> This whole  thread has descended into being a farce it's like being back in school in the early 90s
> 
> oh nintendo are better than Sega
> No they are not Sega has loads of Arcade games
> ...


+1



Luglige said:


> PREACH!!!


Avoiding the fact that you mindlessly defend Linux in this thread without contributing to it is astounding.


----------



## Luglige (Jun 15, 2017)

Felek666 said:


> +1
> 
> 
> Avoiding the fact that you mindlessly defend Linux in this thread without contributing to it is astounding.


I'm sorry, I'm just clearing up misconceptions about the OS, some that you caused. So honey, don't throw stones from glass houses.

BTW Can the mods close this thread this is getting out of hand, quick.


----------



## Deleted User (Jun 15, 2017)

Pacheko17 said:


> They are the ones who fail to realize that Linux is better for Windows at gaming. All native games that I run on Linux, run way better on it than on Windows.
> Out of my 251 games, over 150 are playable on Linux, and that's already a shit ton.
> 
> And if you already use Linux as your main OS, why should it fucking matter? Just get games that are available on it, if they aren't but you still really wanna play, then WINE that shit.


Oh boy, Linux for gaming? Better? Yeah, it's so good that even opensource doesn't help when it comes to drivers or trying to make something work under Wine, especially if game uses DirectX. 

Linux is more created towards programmers than gamers.


----------



## Lucar (Jun 15, 2017)

I'd like to add that in most cases linux is less of a resource hog. I love it for that, because then I can use more of my computers power for... Well, whatever!


----------



## Luglige (Jun 15, 2017)

Felek666 said:


> Oh boy, Linux for gaming? Better? Yeah, it's so good that even opensource doesn't help when it comes to drivers or trying to make something work under Wine, especially if game uses DirectX.
> 
> Linux is more created towards programmers than gamers.


So, there's that, you could've responded with:

Not good for gaming, yes
Good for programming, Oh yes.


----------



## Deleted User (Jun 15, 2017)

Luglige said:


> So, there's that, you could've responded with:
> 
> Not good for gaming, yes
> Good for programming, Oh yes.


I like to create a big wall of text so excuse me.


----------



## Luglige (Jun 15, 2017)

Felek666 said:


> I like to create a big wall of text so excuse me.


That made me laugh.


----------



## GerbilSoft (Jun 15, 2017)

Felek666 said:


> I like to create a big wall of text so excuse me.


Linux has you covered:

```
base64 </dev/urandom
```


----------



## Lucar (Jun 15, 2017)

Felek666 said:


> Oh boy, Linux for gaming? Better? Yeah, it's so good that even opensource doesn't help when it comes to drivers or trying to make something work under Wine, especially if game uses DirectX.
> 
> Linux is more created towards programmers than gamers.



Wine is working on DirectX 10/11 support, so soon a crap ton more games that use DirectX will be available under wine. I have to agree that Gaming isn't like it is on windows, but that's due to Microsoft's monopoly on that market.


----------



## sarkwalvein (Jun 15, 2017)

Felek666 said:


> Oh boy, Linux for gaming? Better? Yeah, it's so good that even opensource doesn't help when it comes to drivers or trying to make something work under Wine, especially if game uses DirectX.
> 
> Linux is more created towards programmers than gamers.


In the one hand, yes, Windows has more components that are made specially thinking on gaming.
In the other hand, even if Linux were great for gaming (it is OK), it would be like saying "This is not Microsoft fault, the XB1X has great hardware! It is the fault of the game producers that don't make games for it!".
And no matter if that is true or not, in the end for someone that wants to play the things it stands that XB1X lacks many games that you can play good in PS4; Linux lacks many games that you can play good in Windows. Pragmatically, if you are going to use it exclusively for gaming, go Windows. IMHO.


----------



## Lucar (Jun 15, 2017)

sarkwalvein said:


> In the one hand, yes, Windows has more components that are made specially thinking on gaming.
> In the other hand, even if Linux were great for gaming (it is OK), it would be like saying "This is not Microsoft fault, the XB1X has great hardware! It is the fault of the game producers that don't make games for it!".
> And no matter if that is true or not, in the end for someone that wants to play the thing stands, XB1X lacks many games that you can play good in PS4; Linux lacks many games that you can play good in Windows. Pragmatically, if you are going to use it exclusively for gaming, go Windows. IMHO.



Or dual-boot and get the best of both worlds!


----------



## sarkwalvein (Jun 15, 2017)

Lucar said:


> Or dual-boot and get the best of both worlds!


True. That is an option.


----------



## Shadowfied (Jun 15, 2017)

BullyWiiPlaza said:


> The only good thing is open source and customizability.
> 
> However, it's just a niche product hence practically nobody but nerds using it but people on this site praise it as the best thing ever to stare at 5 terminals and error logs at once with cryptic output when you try to do any kind of work on the system with buggy open source  terminal-only software because nobody is getting paid to do any fixing or aesthetics since "it's not needed" when you can just work with the terminal, find the bugs yourself and re-compile in case you ran into problems or don't like something. Sadly, nobody has the time to do this if you're trying to do some "real" work instead of ripping your hair out.


Oh, and also, please tell me, what is your course of action when Windows gets stuck in a Windows Update revert loop and wont boot? What do you do when you get kicked back to login screen after you log in? You format.
(Expected reply from typical Anti-Linux kid: i've never hed those isues lol you must just suck and get vrusis XD)
In Linux, you find the issue and fix it.


----------



## Deleted User (Jun 15, 2017)

Lucar said:


> Or dual-boot and get the best of both worlds!


This. A total solution for those that want to have both OSes without uninstalling primary one.

--------------------- MERGED ---------------------------



Shadowfied said:


> Oh, and also, please tell me, what is your course of action when Windows gets stuck in a Windows Update revert loop and wont boot? What do you do when you get kicked back to login screen after you log in? You format.


You can fix this issue from a Linux LiveCD and bam, you have bootable Windows again.
Also, I never experienced such a problem, mostly because I don't pass protect my PCs.


----------



## Lucar (Jun 15, 2017)

Shadowfied said:


> Oh, and also, please tell me, what is your course of action when Windows gets stuck in a Windows Update revert loop and wont boot? What do you do when you get kicked back to login screen after you log in? You format.
> (Expected reply from typical Anti-Linux kid: i've never hed those isues lol you must just suck and get vrusis XD)
> In Linux, you find the issue and fix it.



Or you deal with the issues. I once manually built the Linux Kernel, and when I tried booting back into Linux Mint's default DE, Cinnamon, it would refuse to load if I wasn't on intel graphics, and GUESS WHAT

THE NOUVEAU DRIVERS DIDN'T WORK WITH THE KERNEL SO I WAS STUCK ON NVIDIA

I had to install another DE so I could use my computer. I ended up liking it anyways so everything went well in that case.


----------



## Pacheko17 (Jun 15, 2017)

Felek666 said:


> Oh boy, Linux for gaming? Better? Yeah, it's so good that even opensource doesn't help when it comes to drivers or trying to make something work under Wine, especially if game uses DirectX.
> 
> Linux is more created towards programmers than gamers.


Linux kernel is waaaaay faster than Windows. 
And drivers? Literally the easiest shit to get. My install came working right out of the box, I still updated MESA drivers though and now things run even better, it's not a fucking mess like installing a billion different drivers for all sorts of shit on Windows.
DirectX, .NET, etc.

And WINE works very well, it's not as good as running natively but I've had lots of good luck with it.
DirectX support isn't perfect of course, but older games and even some newer ones run great. 
And if the game has OpenGL or Vulkan support then it's guaranteed to run perfect ( Doom for example ).


----------



## Shadowfied (Jun 15, 2017)

Pacheko17 said:


> it's not a fucking mess like installing a billion different drivers for all sorts of shit on Windows.
> DirectX, .NET, etc.


Let's not forget installing drivers for a USB device for every fucking USB port on Windoze(r).


----------



## Lucar (Jun 15, 2017)

Felek666 said:


> You can fix this issue from a Linux LiveCD and bam, you have bootable Windows again.
> Also, I never experienced such a problem, mostly because I don't pass protect my PCs.



So, you're saying use linux to fix Windows?


----------



## Deleted User (Jun 15, 2017)

Lucar said:


> So, you're saying use linux to fix Windows?


You can't fix most stuff from Windows itself, you have to boot another OS to fix it.
That's where Linux is useful since it's easy to create a bootable pendrive. [Unless you want to make your life complicated and make Win10 pendrive]


----------



## TVL (Jun 15, 2017)

sarkwalvein said:


> Well, not sure about that.
> Though you can perfectly program and develop C# and VB on Linux, even with official Microsoft support through Mono/Xamarin and Visual Studio Code, I don't normally develop in C#.
> The biggest part of my daily work is done in C++, with some Python and Java here and there, that is what I end up dealing with at work anyway.
> I can't tell much more about other usages of computers, I mostly use them for work (Windows, Linux) or at home for daily activities, browsing internet, movies, music, and more programming (macOS in this case). I don't play games in computers (except some indies) and I don't use them for much else lately because I am a bit tired of them (burnout) to be honest, it wasn't like that when I was younger.
> ...



I could code on any OS, for my purposes it would be the same, there are other software that goes hand in hand with my coding that I don't want to be without however. But I was still interested in knowing what makes coding under Linux better; just because I've heard it before, and never understood why that would be.

Hope my posts didn't come off as what you are describing. I'm glad if people find something that suits them the best and that they are happy with.


----------



## Pacheko17 (Jun 16, 2017)

Shadowfied said:


> Let's not forget installing drivers for a USB device for every fucking USB port on Windoze(r).



Definetly, oh my god it's so damn annoying.
I've had more luck with the goddamn PSP drivers on Linux than on Windows, and I'm pretty sure they weren't meant to work on Linux.

I just plugged it in and it worked! While on Windows I had to look on all corners of the internet for it.


----------



## BullyWiiPlaza (Jun 28, 2017)

blujay said:


> @BullyWiiPlaza C? Outdated?
> 
> Give me proof.





GerbilSoft said:


> What does C being "outdated" (which it isn't) have anything to do with Linux?


Almost all Linux software in written in it, hence the common "segmentation fault" errors because of lazy incompetent open source developers who can't fix memory access violations in the code. This typically never happens on decent Windows software (the equivalent is the stopped working dialog). C is outdated because mistakes can be very painful to correct without exception support, no object orientation and no type safety to name a few.

Plus, here is the opinion of the C++ inventor Bjarne Stroustrup as "actual" proof: 



Spoiler









GerbilSoft said:


> Incidentally, since you claim all open-source software "sucks", care to tell me what's wrong with my ROM Properties Page shell extension? (Oh, and it runs on Windows too!)


Most, not all. But mainly if there are proprietary alternatives. I'm sure your extension works fine considering the amount of work put into it and it's a fairly simple functionality to read ROM properties.


GerbilSoft said:


> Also I like how you think Java of all languages is superior to C, especially since Java is known for having clunky GUIs and using tons of memory for seemingly no reason.


Java is generally "superior" to C for "usual" applications because it's a "modern" language. Clunky GUIs? Did you check the one I made? If not, well, C doesn't typically use any GUI so there's that. It's true that Java uses more memory "for seemingly no reason" but it can be optimized by using primitive types instead of objects. We have enough RAM in 2017 to store type-safety information in addition to the data. It does not matter most of the time but C has an edge over Java in this case.


Luglige said:


> If you have a problem with such a simple task, *how is even windows easy for you*?


It's called an inconvenience that wastes time and plus I'm a developer. Enough said about my ability to do "average" computer things so no need to be disrespectful.


Joom said:


> I had no idea people still tried to fit square blocks into round holes. Does baby need to be wiped too? *I guess Linux is super duper tough to figure out, huh*?
> 
> Anyway, people fail to realize that Linux should be mainly used for production. *If you're a casual consumer then stick to Windows*. Customization and aesthetics should not be the selling point at all.


No, it's easy. You just agreed with me but insulted, nice job. Plus, Linux is the one trying to "sell with customization", not Windows but I'm not sure how you meant that.


----------



## sarkwalvein (Jun 28, 2017)

LOL, I shouldn't lose time reading shameless BS.
It's like my I get the urge to correct the stupid statements.
Almost like I don't learn that talking to walls is something crazy people do.
Let's see, I MUST follow my own recommendation.
Ignored.


----------



## DeoNaught (Jun 28, 2017)

I would suggest dual booting for right now, because its a user preference. 
Right now im using SOLUS


----------



## The Catboy (Jun 28, 2017)

I've been an exclusive user of Linux and BSD for well over 11 years now. Personally I've always enjoyed just having a level of control over my OS that you can't find with Windows. Coupled with the deep customization that Linux grants me, considering I literally edit everything down to the kernel. 
Linux isn't for everyone, but personally I personally don't think Windows is for everyone either.


----------



## Deleted User (Jun 28, 2017)

It's safer than windows since the os's kernel is safe so you can run a tor browser through it with a VPN.It also allows more os customization.

Windows on the otherhand is the better os for gaming such as running steam games and taking full advantage of your pc's hardware.


----------



## CMDreamer (Jun 28, 2017)

Linux provides everything the user need, something any other OS can say. If a feature is not installed, we can get it from the repos and start using them. It can be somewhat complicated for an average user (one that is used to click on YES, Continue, Accept) without worrying on what's happening under the hood. But it becomes a great OS on the right hands, ones that are willing to learn and do things in a lower level, understading how and why it does like that. And one that's up to take the time to learn something new in the process.

I use both, Windows and Linux.


----------



## Luglige (Jun 28, 2017)

BullyWiiPlaza said:


> Almost all Linux software in written in it, hence the common "segmentation fault" errors because of lazy incompetent open source developers who can't fix memory access violations in the code. This typically never happens on decent Windows software (the equivalent is the stopped working dialog). C is outdated because mistakes can be very painful to correct without exception support, no object orientation and no type safety to name a few.
> 
> Plus, here is the opinion of the C++ inventor Bjarne Stroustrup as "actual" proof:
> 
> ...



@BullyWiiPlaza 
Mr. you just got blocked, I hear you're very annoying


----------



## GerbilSoft (Jun 28, 2017)

BullyWiiPlaza said:


> Almost all Linux software in written in it, hence the common "segmentation fault" errors because of lazy incompetent open source developers who can't fix memory access violations in the code.


Please explain how segmentation fault is any different from a Windows program crashing with an illegal operation or similar.

Also, most Windows software is written in C++, so you're not helping your argument by claiming Linux is bad because C/C++.



BullyWiiPlaza said:


> Java is generally "superior" to C for "usual" applications because it's a "modern" language. Clunky GUIs? Did you check the one I made? If not, well, C doesn't typically use any GUI so there's that.


The entire Windows GUI has a C API and is written in C and C++. There's also Qt, a cross-platform C++ GUI framework. Never mind the numerous homebrew applications for Wii that obviously have GUIs, yet are written in C/C++, e.g. USB Loader GX.

And no, I'm not going to run any of your software because it's probably buggy as shit and/or has malware. That, and nothing you've written looks like it's worth using. (Why'd you write a utility that basically duplicates bin2h when you think C is an "obsolete" language, anyway?)

EDIT:



BullyWiiPlaza said:


> I'm sure your extension works fine considering the amount of work put into it and it's a fairly simple functionality to read ROM properties.


If it's so simple, why don't you prove me wrong and make your own version in Java? Caveat: Simply showing the property fields in your own window is not what my extension does. It integrated into Windows Explorer and provides thumbnail previews as well as properties in Explorer's own file dialog.

Try something simple, say, Nintendo DS ROMs. Let me know when you've got a shell extension written in Java that provides thumbnail info and a property page.


----------



## BullyWiiPlaza (Jun 28, 2017)

GerbilSoft said:


> Please explain how segmentation fault is any different from a Windows program crashing with an illegal operation or similar.
> 
> Also, most Windows software is written in C++, so you're not helping your argument by claiming Linux is bad because C/C++.


Linux software crashes far more often hence it's bad because of relying on mainly C which is old and unstable. Most Linux developers are still stuck in the past because the spirit is writing terminal-based software. On Windows you have much more C# with GUIs and other more modern languages used for applications which works out better for stability and the user. That's why.


GerbilSoft said:


> And no, I'm not going to run any of your software because it's probably buggy as shit and/or has malware. That, and nothing you've written looks like it's worth using, anyway. (Why'd you write a utility that basically duplicates bin2h when you think C is an "obsolete" language, anyway?)


Buggy? You're randomly hating because you're mad. I have a degree in computer science so I know how to develop software. Plus, how is open source supposed to have malware? lmao. The only non open source one is JGecko U but it doesn't have malware. You also forked 95% of your projects, talking about usefulness. 1000s of people use my tools unlike yours.


GerbilSoft said:


> The entire Windows GUI has a C API and is written in C and C++. There's also Qt, a cross-platform C++ GUI framework. Never mind the numerous homebrew applications for Wii that obviously have GUIs, yet are written in C/C++, e.g. USB Loader GX.


C programmers almost never write GUIs and you know that so just accept it the way things go. There is no alternative on Wii so of course people would write GUIs. Stop being ignorant. Nobody chooses to use C and write a GUI when they have a vast amount of other languages available.


----------



## GerbilSoft (Jun 28, 2017)

BullyWiiPlaza said:


> Linux software crashes far more often hence it's bad because of relying on mainly C which is old and unstable. Most developers are still stuck in the past. On Windows you have much more C# and other more modern languages used for applications which works out better. That's why.
> 
> Buggy? I have a degree in computer science so I know how to develop software. Plus, how is open source supposed to have malware? lmao. The only non open source one is JGecko U but it doesn't have malware. You also forked 95% of your projects, talking about usefulness. 1000s of people use my tools unlike yours.
> 
> C programmers almost never write GUIs and you know that so just accept it the way things go. There is no alternative on Wii so of course people would write GUIs. Stop being ignorant. Nobody chooses to use C and write a GUI when they have a vast amount of other languages available.


Oh wow, a CS degree. That makes me respect you even less.

Most of my "forks" are local repositories where I write my own changes and then submit them back upstream. Have you ever submitted anything to a major project?

And I highly doubt "thousands" of people have used your crap.

And finally, in my experience, Linux software crashes a good deal less than Windows software does, but that doesn't matter because you have a CS degree, right? (For what it's worth, I have a Computer Engineering degree, but I don't use it as a reason to spread bullshit.)


----------



## BullyWiiPlaza (Jun 28, 2017)

GerbilSoft said:


> Oh wow, a CS degree. That makes me respect you even less.
> 
> Most of my "forks" are local repositories where I write my own changes and then submit them back upstream. Have you ever submitted anything to a major project?
> 
> ...


Awww, you can't face reality. Well, not all of my software is listed there since some is not open source. You're in no position to call something crap when you only made one unique project to view ROM properties lmfao. Nice file reading and shell API calls. So hard. Yet what about that "so called bullshit" I'm spreading. Point it out already without failing to grasp the point made?


----------



## GerbilSoft (Jun 28, 2017)

BullyWiiPlaza said:


> Awww, you can't face reality. Well, not all of my software is listed there since some is not open source. You're in no position to call something crap when you only made one unique project to view ROM properties lmfao. Nice file reading and shell API calls. So hard. Yet what about that "so called bullshit" I'm spreading. Point it out already without failing to grasp the point made?


So hard but you can't seem to do it.

I think I will go with everyone else who's already put you on ignore for spreading *Fake News*. Have a nice day.


----------



## BullyWiiPlaza (Jun 28, 2017)

GerbilSoft said:


> So hard but you can't seem to do it.
> 
> I think I will go with everyone else who's already put you on ignore for spreading *Fake News*. Have a nice day.


Eh, I didn't try but you're of course too ignorant. There is no fake news unless you mean the one you were trying to spread in your last couple posts. Fine. Go and run already, coward.


----------



## sarkwalvein (Jun 28, 2017)

I will continue ignoring for sanity's sake.
The only problem I see is that other users would get confused by all the fake claims you spit out.
I am a little puzzled that you have a CS degree yet you don't seem to have a clue how widely is Linux used professionally in the industry.
But well, any idiot holds a CS degree nowadays, I mean even I myself among many degrees hold a master in CS.
I suppose you finished your bachelor and are still doing your master or something, so you're still not working in the industry. It is the only way I can explain how could you be so oblivious and make such claims.


----------



## brickmii82 (Jun 28, 2017)

sarkwalvein said:


> I will continue ignoring for sanity's sake.
> The only problem I see is that other users would get confused by all the fake claims you spit out.
> I am a little puzzled that you have a CS degree yet you don't seem to have a clue how widely is Linux used professionally in the industry.
> But well, any idiot holds a CS degree nowadays, I mean even I myself among many degrees hold a master in CS.
> I suppose you finished your bachelor and are still doing your master or something, so you're still not working in the industry. It is the only way I can explain how could you be so oblivious and make such claims.


Ouch! I start school in August for an Associates Degree in CS


----------



## sarkwalvein (Jun 28, 2017)

brickmii82 said:


> Ouch! I start school in August for an Associates Degree in CS


Put extra effort into it and try to learn and get your hands dirty with anything you like.
The requirements to pass don't give you real proficiency.
But all the tools are there for you to get proficient, you can if you put the effort into it, but don't think only on "obtaining the degree" because that doesn't make you knowledgeable, that only gives you a piece of paper.
Also, I would recommend putting extra effort in the management part of SE, all that is related to working more efficiently in long projects among many people striving for quality (a.k.a. formal software development methodologies).
Anyway, whatever you do, what I am trying to say is that you can either put no extra effort and just get a piece of paper (degree), or put effort and pasion into it and get to be good.


----------



## brickmii82 (Jun 28, 2017)

sarkwalvein said:


> Put extra effort into it and try to learn and get your hands dirty with anything you like.
> The requirements to pass don't give you real proficiency.
> But all the tools are there for you to get proficient, you can if you put the effort into it, but don't think only on "obtaining the degree" because that doesn't make you knowledgeable, that only gives you a piece of paper.
> Also, I would recommend putting extra effort in the management part of SE, all that is related to working more efficiently in long projects among many people striving for quality (a.k.a. formal software development methodologies).
> Anyway, whatever you do, what I am trying to say is that you can either put no extra effort and just get a piece of paper (degree), or put effort and pasion into it and get to be good.


Not gonna lie, your words are very meaningful and inspiring! I'm 34 and going back to school after 14 years of being Mr Fixit(ASE certified mechanic) and I do BGA repairs as a hobby. I'm going to put my best foot forward and strive for excellence because I'd like to make an impact on this world and this digital age we live in. One day, Id like to contribute something here also! Anyways thanks!


----------



## The Catboy (Jun 28, 2017)

Lucar said:


> So, you're saying use linux to fix Windows?


The only fix for Windows is to replace it with Linux.


----------



## Catsinabucket (Jun 28, 2017)

I've been using Linux Mint (and a bit of Manjaro) for about 6-8 months now, and while I've yet to even begin wrapping my head around the terminal commands, I prefer it a lot more over Windows 10.

I enjoy the UI, the level of customisation available (even if I don't know how to tweak and change every little aspect), the open source software available, and it runs far, far better than Windows 10 on my laptop. Windows 10 runs like jam when I have an image-heavy webpage open, and even a format and reinstall hasn't fixed that. LM just handles everything I want a lot better, and there's always VirtualBox available for my DS/GB utilities and old games


----------



## BullyWiiPlaza (Jun 28, 2017)

sarkwalvein said:


> *But well, any idiot holds a CS degree nowadays*, I mean even I myself among many degrees hold a master in CS.


But well, too bad I destroyed your little post since throwing around generalizations irrelevant to what was being said is totally going to help you. Alright you 34-year-old wannabe tech expert who never contributed to the community. You seemingly want a reply so bad since you're sooo confident about being waaaay smarter. Read everything below. Next time, keep your potty mouth a bit more shut and *properly* read/think about what people said *before* you reply ignorant, thanks. 


sarkwalvein said:


> LOL, I shouldn't lose time reading shameless BS.
> It's like my I get the urge to correct the stupid statements.
> Almost like I don't learn that talking to walls is something crazy people do.
> Let's see, I MUST follow my own recommendation.
> Ignored.





sarkwalvein said:


> Look, I don't want to deal with you, you are the one that is making a joke of yourself. We'll see about your "smart" replies then.
> I only will tell you a couple of things. "will" comes before "only" in English grammar, Mr. Superior
> Unix, specifically Linux, is used for research all around Germany.
> The HPC pools run Linux, centres for big data analysis run Linux.
> ...


----------



## Boured (Jun 28, 2017)

This is coming from a Linux user.

I have used both Windows and Linux in my life and each has advantages over the other. For me if you want a stable and unlikely to be infected machine with viruses then choose Linux as there are a little more than 40 known viruses for linux (all of which have been patched out as far as I know). Not to mention there are versions of Linux (Distros as we call them) that are made with ease of use in mind (Such as Solus or Ubuntu) so that you can install it and everything will just work from the get-go. Then there are ones like Arch Linux (one I personally use) which are made for you to make it yourself and make it work yourself through the terminal.

In short there are distros that won't even need you to use the Terminal if you don't want to, then there are some where terminal knowledge is a prerequisite, there is something for everybody with Linux, choose a distro according to your needs.

Though there is one thing that Linux falls short that Linux destroys Linux at and that is gaming, very few PC games have Linux ports and that is a huge problem for those wanting to use they're computers for gaming. As a Linux user if your using it primarily for gaming then use Windows with Antivirus and internet common sense. If your grandma who isn't all that tech savvy wants to use her computer to read the news and maybe watch a few videos then Linux is the best choice as she wouldn't need common sense as most viruses are made for Windows and would have no effect on Linux. This also goes for people with old computers who want to make them work with newer software as there are distros made specifically to run on older hardware such as Windows 95 computers.

In the end it's really up to you, I don't mind if you use either.


----------



## brickmii82 (Jun 28, 2017)

BullyWiiPlaza said:


> Alright you 34-year-old wannabe tech expert who never contributed to the community. You seemingly want a reply so bad since you're sooo confident about being waaaay smarter. Read everything below. Next time, keep your potty mouth a bit more shut and *properly* read/think about what people said *before* you reply ignorant, thanks.


Ummm..... did I miss something here?


----------



## sarkwalvein (Jun 28, 2017)

@BullyWiiPlaza
Good job finding gramatical errors in my text, of course that totally helps you prove your point on something unrelated to English and is not at all a diversion. /s

Regarding your "destroying" of my post, your replies make no sense and only show more of your ignorance and fanaticisim, I won't go again into a detailed post because it is not worth my time. Actually, I agree I am quite an idiot because this post, though short, is useless considering I AM talking to a wall.

Calling C language unstable is a very uninformed claim. Look for the definition of the word stable, really you are the one that is criticising my English, you the same person that doesn't like the universally accepted meaning of "end user" and decides to come up with his own one to match his narrative... ugh. C is a very long standing language, well defined and very stable, following ISO certifications and standards. Next sure you will call FORTRAN unstable, because I don't have a clue what "stable" means in your head.

Argh, all of your points make no sense. No, I will not go one by one, go ahead make more idiotic claims, your points are so flimsy that there is no need for me to put them in evidence, anyone even persons with basic knowledge of software development will notice you are talking nonsense, there is no need for me to put extra effort.

There is a Spanish expression, something along the lines "The fish dies by its mouth", I wouldn't know how to explain it in English, but well next time I must I will just point people to your posts. "Let him speak, he will prove himself wrong on his own".

PS: and regarding your "Nice excuse" statements, I am not a blind fanatic like you, my point since the beginning has been that each OS has a field of application where it excels:


sarkwalvein said:


> This is stupid.
> Instead of some rational conversation about pros and contras of an OS, fields of applications, etc., we get a lot of fanboys that don't care to lose face and show their ignorance through very embarrassing claims.
> *You know, everything has its field of application where it works best, and you could work your points around that to try to sell your opinion.* But instead, screaming nonsense like a hooligan, that sure doesn't help the OP get a better idea about what he wants to know, it is unhelpful and plain selfish/kiddish.


----------



## BullyWiiPlaza (Jun 28, 2017)

brickmii82 said:


> Ummm..... did I miss something here?


The quote?


sarkwalvein said:


> Good job finding gramatical errors in my text, of course that totally helps you prove your point on something unrelated to English and is not at all a diversion. /s


Oh boy, would you concentrate on the points made instead of distracting and excusing your poor English? Even this sentence has a spelling error, just saying.


sarkwalvein said:


> Actually, I agree I am quite an idiot


Yeah, you are since you fail to show a basic misunderstanding on how to hold an argument.


sarkwalvein said:


> Calling C language unstable is a very uninformed claim.


Once again, C is unstable *when you make programming mistakes* which will obviously happen and often cost you big time with crashes/weird corruptions. But you obviously have no clue about programming once again since you never contribute anything. Your quick Google knowledge doesn't actually benefit your lack of practical knowledge. Any little kid can come up with that but the fact you didn't see the point at all is pretty sad.


sarkwalvein said:


> Look for the definition of the word stable, really you are the one that is criticising my English, you the same person that don't like the universally accepted meaning of "end user" and decides to come up with your own one to match your narrative... ugh.


Not at all, learn how to understand text in a context instead of piggybacking on a word's meaning individually and quit deviating from the points made since clearly you can't argue against them like last time without making yourself look pretty stupid. You rather argue over English than arguments because you clearly lack the skills to write a compelling answer. Yet, acting high and mighty of course because you're a few years older.


sarkwalvein said:


> Argh, all of your points make no sense.


Nice excuse after getting destroyed point by point but it's okay. Just tell that to yourself every time you argue with somebody like in kindergarten. Your "anti-everything-shield" will have your back every time.  "Hurr, durr, ur argum3nt$ 1nval1d cuz eye s4y so." All you do is calling everything "nonsense" without actually explaining why.


sarkwalvein said:


> But well, any idiot holds a CS degree nowadays


Such as yourself quite evidently so don't post at all when you don't know anything practical as the supreme Google warrior knowledge guy when it goes slightly deeper than that. You're apparently one of those guys who graduate with a CS degree without knowing how to program.


----------



## sarkwalvein (Jun 28, 2017)

LOL, put more effort into the argument, you are wasting your whole post on name calling. And the most funny, you calling me out for "making a diversion" on the line I am calling you out for "making a diversion". Well done there, trying to invert the roles and put the blame on me


----------



## brickmii82 (Jun 28, 2017)

Nah not the quote, I missed the fact that Sark is also my age lol. I thought you got our posts mixed up and threw me in all this. I was like "WTF did I say?!?
Anyways, carry on!


----------



## BullyWiiPlaza (Jun 28, 2017)

sarkwalvein said:


> LOL, put more effort into the argument, you are wasting your whole post on name calling. And the most funny, you calling me out for "making a diversion" on the line I am calling you out for "making a diversion". Well done there, trying to invert the roles and put the blame on me


Yeah. You were the first to point out the meaning of end user as your only statement and continued to distract now since you never said anything other that "d1s 1s 4ll non$3n$3" so stop playing innocent. I actually argue unlike the little baby over there. Anyway, forget it. You wasted enough time already. Don't reply please unless it's brainy and targeted.


----------



## sarkwalvein (Jun 28, 2017)

You are delusional. You still hold to your claim "C is unstable" when you mean whatever YOU program in C is unstable, because you seem to lack basic skills. And you have created some patchy BS tools made in Java, that you seem to consider gives you credentials as some kind of guru, it seems that is the only thing you have programmed in your life as you keep pulling that out. Meh, go fill your ego and keep dropping your "credentials", that doesn't make your points any less weak.


----------



## BullyWiiPlaza (Jun 28, 2017)

sarkwalvein said:


> You are delusional. You still hold to your claim "C is unstable" when you mean whatever YOU program in C is unstable, because you seem to lack basic skills.


No. Clearly the ones made by other people. My own are perfectly fine. It's quickly unstable for everyone writing bigger projects when there is a bug somewhere but stop bringing up old points. I already clarified that. You don't have a clue about programming in practice because then you would know that no type safety is bad news. Some people spend days finding one corruption bug but again, please quit your idiotic/uninformed statements. I told you that in the last post already.

Furthermore, you contributed nothing so you have no room to talk about how good other people's work is without having used it as well. Is little baby mad and goes on a personal level now? How sad. Just proves you lost arguments. Quit wasting more time with bullshit, thanks.


----------



## sarkwalvein (Jun 28, 2017)

You are one to talk when you end each of your posts with one provocation.
You haven't proved anything, and to be honest I wouldn't program in plain C myself if I could avoid it, not because it is unstable, but because it is archaic.
The point, as much as you tried to make it about C for a long time, is not about C (that is stable no matter how much you want to twist this concept).
You keep dropping false information, so well I will address it:

Segmentation faults due to C. You well know it can as well happen with C++ or with anything that let's you access memory directly. And you realize all the core of Windows is programmed mostly in C++.
The GNU tools (software outside the kernel) having frequent segmentation faults due to being programmed in C: The GNU tools are very stable, they would seldom crash if ever, but you give this misinformation.
You still say you are forced to use the Terminal for development in Linux, and this is false. Also you still argue that using the Terminal to move around and automate tasks is inefficient, again this is false.
Of course I talk about Open Source programmers that work on corprorate quality products. If we go to "hobby" programmers you will find both programmers that do closed source and open source and don't get paid... obviously.
For debugging in Linux you ALSO use GUIs, you imply the opposite. The same way in Windows your GUI interacts with cdb, in Linux it interacts with gdb, don't make claims that confuse people.
I don't know where did you get that table from, and considering you really like to edit and cut text out of context to make it go with your narrative (like you did with my previous post, just to call me an idiot out of context) I don't really trust you.
How is LaTeX out of context? Since the beginning I am saying each OS has a field of use where it excels, and in the field of research it is the standard tool for creation of articles.
Again, I only edit videos as a hobby, I don't have a real word on this.
You don't know how to use gdb, and again you blame the tool.
So, as since a beginning I am saying each OS has a field of usage, and I consider Windows is better for gaming, it makes this somehow an excuse? Wut? Fallacy.
So, I got tired of replying to your BS and it is a good opportunity to call me names, of course you won't miss it right? That is what you do best after all.


----------



## pozda (Jun 28, 2017)

I use both Linux and windows on my machine. 

I use windows for programs that i don't have in Linux, primarily Microsoft development tools like Visual Studio and for various stuff and programs people make to work in Windows only. 

I prefer and use Linux for web development. I also use Linux from time when Mandrake distro was popular as Ubuntu is today, but as i remember Ubuntu made Linux user friendlier for wide masses, which I think is not a bad thing.

I don't recommend majority of Linux distros for average user as they can be overkill, especially Arch which doesn't have GUI at all, but Ubuntu, elementary OS (i prefer this distro as it has apple-like aesthetics combined with power of Linux) and other Ubuntu derivatives are user-friendly enough for new users to get accustomed to Linux in general.


----------



## GerbilSoft (Jun 28, 2017)

It looks like this is boiling down to a basic case of projection. "I'm too stupid to write a C program that doesn't crash, so no one can!"

Or... Maybe you just suck at programming.


----------



## FateForWindows (Jun 28, 2017)

Linux is open-source and works great alongside Windows and is great for most everyday uses as well as programming, and lightweight distributions exist that can be used to repair computers on a software level. Using Wine, you can run a lot of Windows programs. Plus there's GParted which I used to save a flash drive once. There are different UIs that can be used, like KDE/KDE Plasma, Gnome, MATE, and Unity. My personal favorite is MATE.

Then there's Windows, which has most computer software out there. There's also better driver support and the UI is pretty simple (people need to get used to the Windows 8 UI, it's not as bad as people say). There's also some other good programming tools. Setting up things on Windows is a breeze, though sometimes it's more complex than Linux or OS X. Most games only support Windows. There's also Linux Subsystem for Windows but in my personal opinion I like just plain Linux better than that Windows tool. Overall I use Linux when I can. Otherwise, I just stick with Windows.

In my opinion, neither OS is better. There are situations where you need Windows, and situations when you can use Linux instead.


----------

